# Wed. nite Jam in Thunder Bay



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

Back in the early 90's we used to play in a bar called "The Boda". Here's what's cool..I was downtown P.A. (That's the north area of Thunder Bay) And had to "See a man about a horse" So I walked into the "OFFICE" (Previously the Boda) Went to the can for a piss and there...right in front of me..A poster that reads:JAM EVERY WED. NITE....I was Blown away...I used to play this place every other weekend.So I guess I'm going Jammin' this Wed. ,,,Anyone else????? Da Bone....


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I had no idea The Office was doing open jam's, that's great! Wednesday night open jam's at The Apollo used to be awesome!


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool !
I'd love to.....but I'm working nights again tonight


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sick....:frown: 

Plus I wouldn't want to subject anyone in a public place to my playing..


----------

